# 2007 Ontario BBQ Championship Series - Final Standings



## Diva Q (Sep 18, 2007)

Following are the final standings using the best three scores from the 2007 series (points available - 6000). These 12 teams competed in the minimum of three events this year.

1. Simcoe County Smokers - 5,283 Pts
2. The BBQ Effect - 5,253 Pts
3. Dizzy Pig Canada - 5,199 Pts
4. Team Cedar Grilling - 5,193 Pts
5. Swines & Bovines - 5,173 Pts
6. Diva Q – 5,111 Pts
7. Bustin' Loose – 5,052 Pts
8. Bubba-Q - 5,029 Pts
9. Smokin' in the Igloo – 5,024 Pts
10. The Q Crew - 4,954 Pts
11. Smoked Meets - 4,758 Pts
12. Porky’s BBQ - 4,698 Pts


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

Almost a Top 5!


Congrats on a great season girlie!
peace
<><


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 18, 2007)

Good job Diva!  6 is great...5 would have been better though!


----------



## Unity (Sep 18, 2007)

Not bad for a beginner!    

--John  8) 
(One through five, watch out next year.   )


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 18, 2007)

I have my money on Diva in the top 2 next year.  And most of my money is going for a #1 finish.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 18, 2007)

Great Job...especially with everything you went thru this year.


----------



## Bbq Bubba (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrat's on a great finish Diva!!


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 18, 2007)

Danielle,

A heartfelt CONGRATULATIONS, a fine showing for your first year, especially considering the hardships you endured with your equipment. My attitude is if we don't finish in last place it was a good showing  , you guys had a very commendable showing.

Keep the passion going and look at your techniques and do some minor tweaking for next year.

Looking forward to seeing you again at the OinkFest.


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank you all those are some kind words.


----------



## Griff (Sep 19, 2007)

Way to go Diva.


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 19, 2007)

Thank you Guys. 

(It is so nice to be in such good company here. )


----------



## Big Butt BBQ (Sep 19, 2007)

Congrats Diva


----------



## Molson (Sep 20, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> I have my money on Diva in the top 2 next year.  And most of my money is going for a #1 finish.



I Concur.

Its going to make our job that much harder. 

Great work again Danielle!


Jim


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 20, 2007)

That is very kind coming from you Molson I appreciate it.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 20, 2007)

A big congrats to you & the crew!


----------

